# Venison to pork fat ratio?



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I jumped over from the goat forum, think I'll visit more often. You guys have some great info here!

I'm going to grind venison tomorrow and thought I'd try adding some pork fat that I haven't rendered yet. What would be a safe ratio to start with so I don't add too much?

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Most recipes I've seen call for 20% to 30% added fatty pork, not just the fat. I'd probably start with 10 to 15% and see what a few pounds look like with that amount and adjust up or down from there. Mix a pound, fry, taste test and then adjust. 

Congrats on the deer and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks! I've got pork left in the freezer so I'll thaw some out and throw it in too. Great idea!


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't recall what "official document" I read it from, but it said to add 22% pork fat. I just eyeball and aim for 25% and it's been doing great for me.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got done grinding the first batch, 2:3 pork roast/venison, and added ~10% pork fat. Of course we had to sample it---Superb!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We've alway done 5%. It makes a dry burger, but tasty.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

no fat for me,if i wanted pork i would eat pork,,,,i don't so i eat deer meat.....


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

If using fat, rather than fatty pork, I'd start with 10% fat. 

We make turkey sausage every year, and have had excellent results with 10% added fat. More just cooks out and adds calories. 10% is a good compromise to keep the texture right without adding too much fat. 

If I were adding fat to venison, I'd use the same %.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

the only time i mix meats is for a recipie. like for my hash... but its a big batch. i end up with 25 pounds of hash when im done i think.

I like my meat to be its own so i can pick and choose what I want to use in a recipie. my venison potstickers are to die for and lamb and bear make the BEST meatloaf!


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

10% is a Real good mixture. I grind alot of deer meat and always mix 25lb thats 22.5 deer--2.5 fat I make alot of link sausage also patties.


----------

